# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Gigabyte OC Orange: Sản phẩm mới dành cho nhà ép xung

## tungcleverfood

​Ngoài dòng sản phẩm G1-Killer dành cho game thủ, tại CES 2011, Gigabyte còn giới thiệu về dòng sản phẩm bo mạch chủ OC Orange hướng đối đối tượng là các nhà ép xung chuyên nghiệp hay những người dùng đòi hỏi hiệu năng cao.

OC Orange, đúng như tên gọi của nó, bao gồm hai màu đen và cam làm chủ đạo với thiết kế tản nhiệt dạng khối, từng lớp lớn đồ sộ hỗ trợ tốt cho việc lắp đặt và sử dụng giải pháp làm mát bằng chất Nitro lỏng. Bo mạch chủ sẽ áp dụng nền tảng chipset X58, hỗ trợ 6 khe RAM DDR3 và 4 khe PCIe x16.

Với việc xuất hiện của OC Orange, chắc chắn sẽ có rất nhiều kỷ lục được thiết lập ở các cuộc thi ép xung sắp đến.

----------

